# So Easily Confused!



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

My Goldens were not conformation dogs. So, I'm new to the world of conformation and it confuses me. I didn't realize my Clumber had won her first major today until people started congratulating me. 

She didn't seem to recognize the significance. As soon as we got to the van, she fell asleep and was snoring before we left the fairgrounds.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I don't know. She looks pretty psyched to me. 
Congratulations.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations! and good for you getting out there and competing. I'm sure you'll figure it out along the way. Maybe your breeder could give you some pointers and tips.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, pretty girl.


----------

